# How to Make a Manzanita Driftwood Centerpiece



## sick lid (Jan 13, 2008)

This is such an awesome way of doing this


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Thank you! It's an easy method, too. I had actually created this method when I made my first centerpiece years ago, but I couldn't remember how I did it when I wanted to make some more now. I tried two different ways before I finally took my original centerpiece out to see how I had made it. Once I remembered, it was really fast and easy to do!

I had tried to find methods of making these online, but I didn't see anything like this posted anywhere so I thought I'd go ahead and post it in case it helps someone.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

I posted some stuff, but more embedded without other threads, thanks, this will help folks to see things better. I think folks do not think about it and only want that one grand piece........they scoff at the little smaller branches and cannot see within those pieces the potential they offer. 

the nice thing is that they can be modular: you can adjust and position each and every branch to suit whatever display goal or tank size restriction you have.

That makes doing this a huge advantage and it's also cheaper to ship small single type branches and they always cost less.

Easy, does not take long, cheaper, get a better fit in more tanks, etc.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

It's funny you should mention that, Tom, because I made those two centerpieces using my leftover wood. I had bought manzanita driftwood packages a long time ago and had already used up my "choice" pieces. All the branches in my new centerpieces were branches I kept turning away.

My original centerpiece finally decayed (after a number of years) so I started looking for more wood. Most of the really nicely branched pieces I found were either too expensive and/or too large to do what I wanted. I have canopies on my tanks so I can't put 35" tall wood in my tanks! So even if i did buy one of those fancy pieces of driftwood, I'd have to cut it down, making it into a bunch of smaller branches!

I tried the ziptie idea, but I never liked how it wasn't secure. I tried a few other ideas, but could never get it the way I wanted it. And now that I'm converting my 90g to a planted tank and redoing my 75g, I needed two centerpieces... so... I looked through my box of leftover wood, and what you see is what I came up with! I definitely saved a lot of money by using my "rejected" pieces of wood!


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

What kind of drill bits do you use for drilling the slate tile? Does the drilling tend to crack the tile?


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

I just used whatever old drill bits my husband had, but you can get drill bits for stone or masonry or something along those lines if you want. Slate is pretty soft so I've never had problems with it cracking. Sometimes I'll try to drill a spot that seems to be harder than normal, but it's not that big of a problem. In those cases, I usually try to drill a smaller pilot hole and then use the wider drill bits to finish it off. Soaking slate in water can also help soften it up.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

This also works great with single pieces of manzanita. I make these pieces with 1/4" plastic sheet, which might be a bit easier to handle than slate. I've been using these in my own setups for years. They make it so much easier to fill up the vertical space in the tank.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

This is an excellent tutorial. I wouldn't have thought to use hot glue for the final adjustments.

I'm heading out tomorrow to get a piece of slate tile and stainless screws.


----------



## sns26 (Mar 29, 2010)

Hyzer said:


> This is an excellent tutorial. I wouldn't have thought to use hot glue for the final adjustments.


Ditto - I too pieced together my centerpiece with stainless screws and drilled slate. But I had to do a lot of fiddling to get it to look right. Hot glue would have been MUCH easier. 

One thing I would add is that a hand saw is a key tool in this. I see a lot of people trying to use the sticks they get "as is." It's wood, people. You can cut it to make it shorter, or to position interesting features wherever you like, or to get more than one useable piece from a single interesting branch.

Hoppy, just use a cheapo masonry bit--slate is very soft. It's easier than drilling hard wood like walnut. Just be sure to blow the stone dust out of the hole regularly or the bit will get awfully hot.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Complexity said:


> It's funny you should mention that, Tom, because I made those two centerpieces using my leftover wood. I had bought manzanita driftwood packages a long time ago and had already used up my "choice" pieces. All the branches in my new centerpieces were branches I kept turning away.
> 
> My original centerpiece finally decayed (after a number of years) so I started looking for more wood. Most of the really nicely branched pieces I found were either too expensive and/or too large to do what I wanted. I have canopies on my tanks so I can't put 35" tall wood in my tanks! So even if i did buy one of those fancy pieces of driftwood, I'd have to cut it down, making it into a bunch of smaller branches!
> 
> I tried the ziptie idea, but I never liked how it wasn't secure. I tried a few other ideas, but could never get it the way I wanted it. And now that I'm converting my 90g to a planted tank and redoing my 75g, I needed two centerpieces... so... I looked through my box of leftover wood, and what you see is what I came up with! I definitely saved a lot of money by using my "rejected" pieces of wood!


I'm not a fan of the zip tie either, but for smaller stuff, it's easy for some folks, I suggested using Epoxy paste and just sticking the wood tips in there instead.This is very effective for SMALL nano tanks etc where the wood is much to small, I suppose silicone can be used as well, but the epoxy works better over time IME.

Ceramic drill bits cost 2-3$ and go through the slate and most softer rock like butter.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks for the stainless screw tip. was wondering how i could affix the wood to the base without metal leeching.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

You're welcome! Be sure to predrill the wood so it won't split. I found some pieces to be harder than others. If you get a really hard piece, just use a small drill bit to drill a tiny hole. Then you should be able to drill it out with your desired drill bit to get the right size hole without any trouble.

I was also reading about using Gorilla glue on wood and slate. It's an expanding glue so it might be a good choice instead of the hot glue. It takes a long time to setup though so you'd have to brace the wood in place if the bottom isn't cut perfectly flush for the angle you're wanting, but it may hold the wood in place more security once it cures.


----------



## TheFoleys (Jul 30, 2012)

Nice job took some scraps and made a piece that would sell for silly $ at a store.


----------



## nerdariostomp (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks! I used the idea to take some pieces of driftwood I had that were small and create one massive piece that looks way rad


----------



## callisto9 (Aug 26, 2012)

This is really cool. Thanks for the write-up! roud:


----------



## ADJAquariums (Jul 5, 2012)

Thats really cool, id love to do something like that


----------



## Bermyguy (Apr 3, 2012)

Brilliant! Thanks for posting.


----------

